# Google+



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Did anyone manage to get an invite yet? Dying to try this out.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Haven't got one, but I've had very good luck with Google betas(Gmail when it was invite only beta,Wave,CR-48,Music) so the odds are in my favor that I'll get an invite.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

would love to try it out...hopefully they hook up some devs/mods/themers/admins hahahaha


----------



## deletion (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have to sign up somewhere like the google music beta?


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes.... Here is the link.


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

Also it never hurts to shoot an email with a bit about why you would be an asset to them during the beta. 
I was beyond late requesting the music invite as my time was being monopolized elsewhere. 
Bottom line, I was invited just under a month ahead of friends who had registered weeks before I did. 
Fact is it couldn't hurt and it separates you from the herd. 
Just wanted to mention, as if it helps you achieve that which you desire , all the better.

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope... I would like to try it out but we shall see... at some point tho they will be allowing users to send invites to people themselves so if anything perhaps you could jump on one of those


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Dying to try this out too. But in reality it will probably be better once its open beta and all our friends can have access. Otherwise we are posting status updates to no one. But I'm still wanting to look around and see all the features.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

5 minutes after I typed the above message I got an invite.. Woot


----------



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

I received one only to find out that I am currently to young. 

Sadness.


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

I am so happy they finally rolled this out, it's great, i heard more invites will be released soon for those waiting, i'll send some out when i get a few.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm loving it. Hope it kills Facebook.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmikeramsay (Jun 11, 2011)

I've actually been doing invites, but got locked out of it....I now have an alternative way of doing invites....so we can continue. Off work in a half hour....posts below here requesting invites will get them fulfilled! Thanks


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi, I would be so grateful to get an invite sullivan77(at)gmail.com thanks so much in advance


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

After you sign in all you have to do is post something and send it to someone that is currently not on google + and they will get an invite but i have only tried it with gmail accounts its how my wife and my dad got in. I will help out when I get off work at 11. They have closed off invites from members again apparently we crashed a server yesterday with all the new members and added activity on the new site.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Fox_Dye said:


> After you sign in all you have to do is post something and send it to someone that is currently not on google + and they will get an invite but i have only tried it with gmail accounts its how my wife and my dad got in. I will help out when I get off work at 11. They have closed off invites from members again apparently we crashed a server yesterday with all the new members and added activity on the new site.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Others and myself have been trying to do this method all day with no luck... seems they may have caught on


----------



## cferra (Jun 30, 2011)

May I please have an invite?

[email protected]

Thanks!!

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmikeramsay (Jun 11, 2011)

cferra said:


> May I please have an invite?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...





perfoliate said:


> Hi, I would be so grateful to get an invite sullivan77(at)gmail.com thanks so much in advance


Both should've received an email!


----------



## itsmikeramsay (Jun 11, 2011)

Fox_Dye said:


> After you sign in all you have to do is post something and send it to someone that is currently not on google + and they will get an invite but i have only tried it with gmail accounts its how my wife and my dad got in. I will help out when I get off work at 11. They have closed off invites from members again apparently we crashed a server yesterday with all the new members and added activity on the new site.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Sent from DroidX using Tapatalk? Where did you find them in Tapatalk? That would he hella convenient for me lol

NVM figured it out lol


----------



## vCass (Jun 16, 2011)

Would greatly appreciate an invite at mattjv.cass(at)gmail.com. Will invite others once I get in.


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

ronaldramsayii said:


> Both should've received an email!


I got it and thanks much


----------



## alpha25100 (Jun 11, 2011)

ronaldramsayii said:


> Both should've received an email!


Can I get an invite too please!

[email protected]

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmikeramsay (Jun 11, 2011)

alpha25100 said:


> Can I get an invite too please!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Sent you one bro...


----------



## alpha25100 (Jun 11, 2011)

ronaldramsayii said:


> Sent you one bro...


Just got it, thanks alot!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## alpha25100 (Jun 11, 2011)

How do I do an invite?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

alpha25100 said:


> How do I do an invite?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Add someone to your circle regardless if they're a member of Google+. After that, send out a status update to that circle and they'll get an email from Google+ inviting them to sign up for the service. I've heard mixed things about this actually working (I think there's a holdup sometimes), but that's the method I've noticed on a few sites.

Since I haven't actually tried this method, someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## alpha25100 (Jun 11, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Add someone to your circle regardless if they're a member of Google+. After that, send out a status update to that circle and they'll get an email from Google+ inviting them to sign up for the service. I've heard mixed things about this actually working (I think there's a holdup sometimes), but that's the method I've noticed on a few sites.
> 
> Since I haven't actually tried this method, someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


Yea, its not working! Trying to invite my wife, but unsuccessful!!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

alpha25100 said:


> Yea, its not working! Trying to invite my wife, but unsuccessful!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It seems like it works sometimes and doesn't work sometimes. I tried to invite my friend and couldn't get it to work, but my fiance received an invite. I'm starting to think it's completely random whether or not it works.


----------



## fuelinjectwheelybin (Jul 1, 2011)

Can I get an invite too please
[email protected]


----------



## itsmikeramsay (Jun 11, 2011)

Make sure when you make a post and have the circle selected make sure the box by the share button is selected. Something like send email to the people in the circle. Its there and works for me.

From Droid on 1200mhz of Gingerbread Steroids


----------



## itsmikeramsay (Jun 11, 2011)

fuelinjectwheelybin said:


> Can I get an invite too please
> [email protected]


I'll send you one when I get home. That's if you haven't received one already. It'll be around 10pm EST...

From Droid on 1200mhz of Gingerbread Steroids


----------



## sourcewire (Jul 5, 2011)

I would greatly appreciate one too, if its not too much trouble, thanks either way
[email protected]


----------



## Bcreed26 (Jun 7, 2011)

Could someone hit we up with an invite... I would really like to try it out. Thanks
Billcreed26(at)gmail


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

No invites needed, just go here and keep trying... plus.google.com


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

i would really like an invite. But even if you get one can you still get into the system. Seems to be from the homepage it states even if you have already been invited they have reached capacity . If i can get an invite and actually get in please send me one

ataylor1988 at gmail. thanks


----------



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

hey if you sent me an invite it still wont let me in. try adding my e-mail to a circle and posting to that circle that seems to be the only work around that kinda works


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

androidphan88 said:


> hey if you sent me an invite it still wont let me in. try adding my e-mail to a circle and posting to that circle that seems to be the only work around that kinda works


I just sent you one.... it's not about how the invite is sent, it's about when you click the link and if it's still open or not... act fast now and you will get it as it's open currently.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

If you could be so kind..
[email protected]


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty [email protected]


----------



## jrphillips10 (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone willing to send me an invite?

[email protected]


----------



## jhatala (Jul 10, 2011)

Took me a week of trying on and off to get in. You can pm me for invite.


----------



## TonyRayAZ (Jul 12, 2011)

jrphillips10 said:


> Anyone willing to send me an invite?
> 
> [email protected]


Don't know if anyone else got to this first, but I've sent you an invite.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

PM me for invites guys....


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

"lostnuke said:


> PM me for invites guys....


PM sent.


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you lostnuke, I'm in


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

I also have invites... PM your email and I'll send out some invites.


----------



## GuruVaughn (Jul 19, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Pm me your email and ill send off some invites

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

GuruVaughn said:


> [email protected]


Got you


----------



## breugel (Jul 12, 2011)

If anybody has any left...

[email protected]


----------



## blazeoc (Jul 25, 2011)

PM me if you want an invite. Not sure how many I have left, but I have some.


----------



## routzong (Jun 7, 2011)

"breugel said:


> If anybody has any left...
> 
> [email protected]


Gotcha


----------

